# Betta's water is off the charts.



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I tested the water in my tank and there was no sign of ammonia, nitrite and nitrate was 10ppm, and the last water change I did was 2 weeks ago. That made me happy.

I then went to check on my wifes betta and the ammonia was 1.2, Nitrite was off the charts! Is that safe for a betta and how is it surviving? Should the water be completly changed in a 1 gallon bowl every 3 days? I told her that the betta can't live like that forever....


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

No he can't, is there any filtration? any way to make a small bio filter? they make small air run sponge filters, or tiny bottom filters. Sounds to me like every water change its having to re-cycle. So try & figure a way of keeping Bio capabilties and I'll bet you solve the problem.
I have links to small filters if you need them.

Good luck, 
Sue


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Sure, post the links please.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Once every 3 days sounds good, or every other day. Depends on how much you feed. But 2 weeks is too long if you don't have a filter. It doesn't have to be large. A wad of filter floss with a airline would help.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

So not a 100% water change?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

These are the small undergravel filters, one of my good friends uses them for all his tanks, he uses a plastic margarine container with these, and filled with gravel.
http://www.soaap.com/pets/ALE13200-1gallonfishbowlundergravelfilter-p-4764.html

Sponge filters are wonderful for Bio capabilities, just depends what size you need, I have even used the flat ones as under gravel filters
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/cat...m_medium=cpc&utm_term=aquarium_sponge_filters 

These work great if you have the room, but hard to camouflage  
http://www.csupomona.edu/~jskoga/Aquariums/Cornerfilter.html

And if you have a flat side on his bowl, these new Nanos are sweet. 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4066/product.web


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

& no, never do a 100% change. Bio grows on ever surface in the tank, remember to use declorinated water on anything you must rinse.


----------

